# GrandinRoad 2014



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected]a said:


> Can anyone help? The Werewolf pair and the wrap are gone from the site does this mean they are sold out or am I missing them? I will be upset if they are sold out I was hoping for a sale, oh well if they are I could not afford at that price anyway


I would try calling Grandin Road, their website does not always show proper item stock.


----------

